
Ask HN: Is there an easy way(Cheap) to do market research? - WesleyThurner
Attempting to do market research to determine if a product would be viable is a pain in the a<i></i>.  I've done the landing pages for sites/products, but there are difficulties with researching for mobile apps.  I've done some surveys as well.<p>Can this be outsourced cheaply and easily? and get reliable results?
======
ABrandt
What kind of budget are you working with? I've had success getting through
customer discovery and validating demand with adwords. Basically just drove
~$100-200 to a basic landing page and decided a 20% conversion rate was worth
pursuing further.

~~~
tmzt
Is this for a website with an existing application behind it or just
collecting emails for whitepaper downloads or something like that.

I ask because there's a lot of opinion on what constitutes an MVP.

------
support_ribbons
Have you thought of outsourcing it using amazon mechanical turk (
<https://www.mturk.com/mturk/welcome> ) ?

I've seen that somebody made service for reviewing websites using it and was
very pleased ( I tried to but couldn't find link to the story ).

------
palidanx
You can try google surveys. And they often have a promo code at

[http://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/offer/ad_land...](http://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/offer/ad_landing_page?coupon=True&code=)

~~~
armenarmen
and post the links in relevant forums and/or FB pages

------
cdvonstinkpot
Market Research Participant Recruitment Platform:

[http://www.springwise.com/platform-helps-businesses-
recruit-...](http://www.springwise.com/platform-helps-businesses-recruit-
research-volunteers/)

------
orangethirty
Have you tried anything offline?

~~~
WesleyThurner
I have tried a decent amount of surveying friends and strangers. I got great
feedback, however I felt that it was not entirely accurate. I felt that my
family/friends for market research was almost entirely inaccurate. While
strangers seemed more accurate, many seemed to say 'it looks nice' so they
could get back to doing their own thing.

All this is also inefficient and time consuming.

